# Black Templars - Barbarossa Crusade



## mad matt

*Black Templars - Barbarossa Crusade [Techmarine Ludwig Update]*











A Black Templars army project 
by _mad matt_





About the project...​

Ever since my early days in tabletop wargaming in the mid nineties I really was somehow addicted to Space Marines. So I always owned several Space Marine projects but never was really satisfied with any of them for a longer period. Mostly that was due to my developing painting and building skills. There were of course some particular chapters I liked more than others and I have to admit the vanilla... I mean Ultramarines were always among them as I really liked the Roman style about them and blue is a friendly colour to paint, I think. Nevertheless Black Templars have been and still are my favourite among the Space Marine chapters. Unfortunately my painting skills could never match my thoughts and ideas of the Templars Chapter so I abandoned a Templars Project of my own again and again.

The big change came in late summer 2010 when I met an incredible Templars painter online and he agreed to paint some Templar minis for me. As he doesn´t live too far away from me (only about 4 hours by car), we met in February 2011 for a painting session and he taught me how to paint Templars in his style. Since then my collection has been growing steadily. Though I have changed the painting techniques he had shown me, the results still are quite similar and I really would like to share my project with you. 

I´m looking forward to your reactions, comments and criticism... 










_So welcome to the Barbarossa Crusade!!! 
No Pity! No Remorse! No Fear!






Plans for the Future: How the project will be run...​


As they name tells this Black Templars Army Project is meant to re-enact the Barbarossa Crusade of the Black Templars Chapter. This will be done in various respects:


A: Building up the Crusade (of course):  
Except for two Rhinos and one sacred Land Raider Crusader my battleforce will be a droppod only army. Some "vehicle" backup will be given by landspeeders, dreadnoughts and bikes (if you want to call it that way). As I love kitbashing and building Marines, there is quite a shocking amount of infantry and thus an nice backbone for my army (about 50 standard Initiates!!!).
Well, the smaller brother of building miniatures is painting them. Sometimes I can quite enjoy painting, but there´s some time when I hate it, too. I think it´s the challenge of willpower which must be won in order to get a adequately painted mini. The time I enjoy painting most is when I am satisfied with the finished miniature afterwards 



B: Creating the background:  
As I´ve written elsewhere there is only little official background covering this crusade which was one of the main reasons for me to choose this particular crusade. The reason is, that this way, I have more creative freedom within a certain fixed setting. But in my opinion it was too boring for me just to write down an anthology of that crusade. So I decided to make the fluff a mixture of reports, short stories and scenarios to be played on the table with undefined ending. All in all, we know little about the Crusade, but we know it´s ending. Everything in between is to be created. So this Barbarossa Crusade is morelike a documented campaign, for which a full battleforce is built up. There will always be some homemade scenarios linking the stories, so you could even replay this crusade or just play them for fun´s sake. My friend (who will play the orks in the crusade - some of the nicest orks I´ve ever seen: have a look here! Though it´s German the pics are still lovely. Nuzzgrond´s Waaagh post 4) and I are planning to make full size battlereports about the matches played. Depending on the outcome of the matches we will modify the storyline and thus the scenarios for the next matches. As our forces are stedily growing, the matches will grow to a larger scale as well.
​​_


----------



## mad matt

Gallery



Emperor´s Champion Swordbrother Ulrich










Painted by my "mentor" Dante77




Reclusiarch Balthasar










Painted by myself




Reclusiarch Eberhart










Painted by my "mentor" Dante77





Senex Antiquus Frater Reclusiarch Rainulf - Venerable Chaplain Dreadnought








Reduced: 86% of original size [ 743 x 700 ] - Click to view full image









Painted by myself




Senex Antiquus Frater Wilhelm - Dreadnought



















Painted by myself




Paladin Squad Sigmund








Reduced: 80% of original size [ 800 x 519 ] - Click to view full image









Painted by Dante77 and myself




Paladin Squad Reinhart








Reduced: 62% of original size [ 1024 x 753 ] - Click to view full image









Painted by Dante77 and myself




Paladin Squad Rudolf








Reduced: 62% of original size [ 1024 x 736 ] - Click to view full image









Painted by Dante77 and myself




Paladin Squad Konrad








Reduced: 62% of original size [ 1024 x 723 ] - Click to view full image









Painted by myself




Paladin Assault Squad Volkmar 








Reduced: 83% of original size [ 769 x 537 ] - Click to view full image









Painted by myself




Paladin Bike Squad Uriel (WIP) 










Painted by myself





Drop Pod 1










Painted by myself​




more to come here soon...


----------



## mad matt

Background​


Official Background


If you want to find out more about the Black Templars Chapter go here...










http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Black_Templars​




If you want to find out more about the Barbarossa Crusade go here...







 ​

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/T...arossa_Crusade​



Inofficial Background by myself


The Barbarossa Sector








Reduced: 80% of original size [ 800 x 512 ] - Click to view full image








The Barbarossa System is located in the Segmentum Solar and has got four planets. Barbarossa I-III are declared as hostile to any life since the ###permission denied: insufficient authority level###. Barbarossa IV is the only planet of the system still to be inhabited by humans. 

Barbarossa is a feudal world of minor importance with low population density only because after ###permission denied: insufficient authority level### many seas have dried out and left behind a dry landscape with few plants and sandy ground. Barbarossa IV is mostly of hot-dry climate.









Barbarossa´s inhabitants mainly live in small villages in simple housings. Religion is of great importance for the people of Barbarossa: They believe the Lord Emperor himself was sitting on his invisible throne in the northern mountain region called the "Brockengebirge" from where he watches over them and will return to them one day when his humble servants will need him most. 

###religious deviations from the imperial standard religion have been investigated by the Ecclesiarchian Exploratory Team (EET) Augustinus in M38.476 and classified "harmless"###

The Black Templars Space Marine Chapter has got a minor chapter keep in the desolate northern mountain areas which they tend to use as a base for regular recruiting on Barbarossa IV. Rumours about ###further access denied: insufficient authority level ###











##################################### further access denied######################################​


PROLOUGE​

Kastellan Hermann and his brethren had fought in the third war of Armageddon under the command of Brother Marshall Richard (former Dimaris Crusade). During these fights they suffered severe losses of brothers but finally they were able to defeat the Greenskins in the battle of "Eagle Demos". With a fast and deadly strike the managed to secure the imperial flank (source: WD 311).

The remnants of Marshall Richard´s battlegroup were sent to the close Barbarossa-System by the High Marshall in order to start the process of recruiting and filling their ranks with new brothers. At that point of time Marshall Richard´s fleet was made up of four ships: the strike cruisers "Stählerner Zorn" (Iron Fury), "Schwarzer Wächter" (Black Guardian) and two hunter class frigates called "Ewiger Krieg" (Eternal War) and "Klinge der Rechtschaffenheit" (Blade of Righteousness).

Due to a warp anomaly Marhall Richards ship was delayed so that "Stählerner Zorn" (carrying most of the heavy vehicles) couldn´t make contact with the rest of the crusade fleet several months. Kastellan Hermann was elected Marshall for the time of Marshall Richard´s absence but he refused to take the title of a Marshall, as only the High Marshall my perform such a procedure. Nevertheless, he became the commander for the time of Marshall Richard´s absence.
1st Act​
Having arrived at the Barbarossa Sector the crusader fleet tried to establish a contact to the chapter keep on Barbarossa IV. After their hails still being unanswered after three days, Kastellan Hermann ordered one of the Thunderhawks to perform a reconaissance mission around the chapter keep in the mountain area.


1st Act - Scene one: "Thunderhawk down"​
The heat shield of the venerable Thunderhawk glowed in a dull orange shimmer, as the black craft descented from the heavens down to Barbarossa IV. On board there were three squads of Black Templar Initiates, locked into their seats and devotedly reciting the "Litanies of Readiness" totally ignoring the earaching scream of the craft. The Thunderhawk dived into a sea of thick blue-grey clouds, which forced the pilot, Brother Gerhardt, to fly lower than usual when being out on a reconnaissance mission. 
"Brother Rudolf, several signals on the screen. Closing in on the chapter keep." Gerhard informed the the leader of the reconnaisannce mission and thus ending his meditations.
"Acknowledged, brother. Raise contact." Brother Rudolf answered.
"No reactions." 

The black bird of iron was gliding low altitude over the dry rocky landscape of bonecoloured mountains and cliffs.
"Visual contact to chapter keep in 10, 9, 8, 7... Visual contact."
Brother Gerhardt´s voice almost broke off. The once proud walls of the keep had been desecrated with crude, rusty steel plates and brutish glyphes. Oily black smoke from dozens of campfires and battered engines rose up into the clouded sky.
"Greenskins..." Gerhardt´s voice had more of an angry lion´s roar than of a human´s uttering.
Even as the black craft raced by the first Orks began firing spark-spitting guns at them. The massive projectiles couldn´t harm the thick ceramite and plaststeel armour of the Templar´s thunderhawk. Tracer rounds soit out by large calibre machineguns whirred past the craft or simply popped off the armour with the dull "plop" of midsummer hail. Gerhardt altered course immediately, thus avoiding the main fury of bullets and speeding the thunderhawk up. 
"Mission accomplished. Returning to fleet." 
Only a dozen of seconds had passed when smokey streaks in the sky raced past the wings of the Thunderhawk - crude ork missiles painted with monster´s maws and angry eyes. Three orc fighta class interceptors were hunting after the Thunderhawk. The ork fighta heavy calibre machineguns spit furious streaks of bullets through the sky and some even managed to hit the craft popping off its armour with little more damage than scratching the black paint. Then the Thunderhawk´s twin linked heavy bolter sponsons opened fire. One of the interceptors exploded in a ball of flames when the mass reactive shells hit its unprotected tank. 
Where the Thunderhawk was protected by thick armour the ork fightas were agile and quicker than the black craft making it impossible to outrun the greenskin crafts. One of the fightas raced by the Thunderhawk. Oily black smoke from its screaming engines reduced Gerhardts view to a minimum. Tracer rounds of the heavy bolters hammered into the fighta´s wings. Debris and chunks of crude steel plates whirred through the air past the thunderhawk, when one ont the interceptor´s wings was torn off and the red machine plumeted down to earth. 
Like a hamemrstrike an ork missile slammed into the racing Thunderhawk. Warning lights flashed into life in the cockpit. The black craft rocked to the left, when Gerhardt struggeld to regain full controll over the wounded bird which was now having a burning left engine. The red ork interceptor now attacked the thunderhawk from the front, machineguns blazing, sending all its remaining missiles in an iron shower towards the damaged thunderhawk. 
"Target locked" a mechanical voice confirmed only a split second before one of the thunderhawk´s underwing rockets fired up. The black rocket hit the fighta´s cockpit. Gerhardt´s evasion maneuver brought the craft out of line. Nevertheless a rain of burning steel crashed into the thunderhawk´s right wing with screeching noise.
Gerhardt struggled to regain control over the thunderhawk as it raced down towards the rocky ground. 
"We have taken severe damage. Forced landing unavoidable. Our position is..."
Having merely finished the distress signal to the fleet the wounded black bird crashed into the stony ground like a god´s plough sending up a pillar of dirty yellow smoke. When the craft finally came to a halt, the Templars left the wreck through the side doors as the front ramp was buried beneath tons of sand and stone and damaged beyond any functionality. The Templars took up combat formation and secured the downed craft while Gerhardt made a last contact to the fleet in orbit. 
"Emergency extraction in 32 minutes. Get to higher ground and take up a defensive position. May the Emperor protect you."
In the rocky valley the Templars could already hear crude ork engines rambling in full speed over the stony ground towards them. 

"At least we won´t have to run after that foul xenos scum to deal the Emperor´s devine fury. For Sigismund! For the Emperor!"



_*more coming soon...*_​


----------



## mad matt

Scenarios and battle reports



Scenario 1: Thunderhawk down​

In this scenario the crashed Templars have to defend themselves against a n ork horde coming for them. The Templars have left their downed thunderhawk in order to get to higher ground better suited for extraction. The orks want to kill them and plunder their dead bodies and the downed Thunderhawk. 

Mission Objectives:
-> Orks: Kill all Templars (1 victory point for each eleminated Templar squad)
-> Templars: No ork within 3" of the evacuation point at the end of the game (3 victory points)

Army composition:
-> Templars: 400 points: 3 standard units
-> Orks: 400 points: 0-1 HQ, 0-1 Elite, 2-6 standard, 0-2 assault, 0 support *no higher vehicle armour than 12, as other engines are too slow to arrive in time!!!*

Battlefield:
-> 72 x 48"

Setup & Beginning the battle:
-> Evacuation marker in the center of the battlefield on higher ground
-> The ork-player divides his army in two battlegroups of similar size (models, not points 
-> The Templar-player sets up his battleforce within 10 " of the evacuation point. No reserves.
-> All the Orks are in reserve when the game starts.
-> normal initiative roll
-> The dice decides (rolled by the ork-player) which half of the ork battleforce enters the game in his first round over one of the short edges of his choice of the battlfield. Units that can deepstrike may deepstrike if their player wishes.
-> The left over ork units will enter the game according to normal reserve rules squad by squad. The ork player can choose whatever edge of the board he wishes for entry when a unit comes into play.
-> At the end of turn 6 the Templars player rolls a d6. On 5+ there will be a final 7th round before the game really ends.


----------



## mad matt

_It´s up to you now :biggrin:

Feel free to drop some lines.
_​


----------



## Midge913

Loving the background and fluff you have included. In my opinion it is what really makes the project logs section here on Heresy unique. Your models look wonderful as well, black is such a hard color to paint effectively and you and your mentor have done a superb job with them. I look forward to following your progress with these guys!


----------



## Firefighter X

DEAD SEXY TEMPLARS !!! +rep.

Once upon a time before the true heretic in me awoke I had a soft spot for Templars [ and a massive collection of them ]. It's nice to see such craftsmanship applied to an army even if they are misguided, delusional, loyalist, scum. 

Boss painting.

FFX


----------



## louisshli

Geez..... absolutely beautiful! +rep man.... will keep a close eye on this.


----------



## Bayonet

Just.... unbelievable. Amazing.


----------



## GreatUncleanOne

Really when you think about it we should all hate you for this!

Frikkin Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad matt

Thanks for your encouraging comments. I´ve just received the first WIP - pictures from a professional modeller who´s doing my Terminator tabards. Some others will join this Swordbrother soon, of course. I really love the result and can´t wait to see the ones with Stormshields and Hammers/ Greatswords... :shok:


----------



## arumichic

Looks really good, both the painting and the remodeling of the templars. It's a style I haven't really seen too much on the black templars and it's pulled off nicely.


----------



## Firefighter X

OOOH.. sexy tabards. The deathwing guys are going to seriously hate you [ or pester you relentlessly via PM for your source ].

Keep up the great work.

FFX


----------



## stuff

Insanely nice models, your mentor has mentord you well to say the least! +rep for sure!!


----------



## Asamodai

Really nice looking Templars. The eyes are fantastic.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Love the eyes and the overall technique. I think we're going to need a tutorial.

+rep


----------



## alasdair

Awesome. There is no other way to describe it.


----------



## furioso-prime

YAY! more Templars, seriously Madmike, you know how to make the Emperors favored children look GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!mad props from the Golgotha Crusade.


----------



## shaantitus

These are magnificent. Not sure you need your mentor any more. Most impressive work on the fluff background too. I have allways been too slack to put that kind of thing together. Outstanding work.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Damn dude, these are stunning! Great work! The eyes almost look like the have mini LEDs in them, it looks so cool!

I keep thinking about Darth Vader and the Emperor when you talk about your mentor…lol! That would be my Nerdism coming out.

Anyways, great stuff mate, keep it coming.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Templars...so...sexy...must...refrain...from...theft.....ARRRRRRGGHHHH!!!!

Awesome work dude definately have some rep and consider this subscribed


----------



## mad matt

*two more Termi Conversions done*

Hi brothers and heretical cousins,

two more photos of my ongoing Terminator conversion commission done by Gregor Adrian (http://runecast-sculpts.blogspot.com/) have arrived and I want to share them with you. :biggrin:

As I have only sent one pair of arms to the sculptor he used those for the pictures. Of course these to swordbrethren will get other arm options, but which exactly shall remain a surprise until I can hold them in my hands. I´m pretty sure that I´m going to swap the helmets against som other more templarish looking one, but that remains to be seen, once the Termies are on their bases and ready for a holy black undercoat. These conversions match my whishes for them about 110%. The tabards are quite smooth on the chests, so that I can paint some Templar crosses there without too severe difficulties.

Here they come...















​


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Looking good Mad Matt...now lets see some paint on that bad boy!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Perhaps a mix of normal and Grey Knight helmets?


----------



## mad matt

It´s quite possible that all terminators will be equiped with Grey Knight Terminator heads, which I´d already used on my first biker.

The next Terminator´s body has been finished. He´ll carry a hammer and a Forgeworld shield, aiming at an imaginary enemy. Here he is... Two more to go...








​


----------



## Mike3D6

They're plain awesome, love the way you paint the black! Ill be one of the many who are going to ask you for the technique 

Following and +rep


----------



## mad matt

*Terminator No. 5*

Here is Terminator No. 5. He´ll also be equipped with lightning claws in the final version though they´ll be repositioned. I really like how Gregor sculpted the finger scratches on the tabard that date from the last superfluent attemps of aggression of a heretic or foul xenos scum. I´ll fix a small Templars cross or something like that at the end of the chain. The rivets on the leg are my work.









​
So now it´s time for the grand final: the squad leader and I´m really excited what he will exactly look like. Can´t wait to see him finished...  Make sure to have a look around the next days.


----------



## mad matt

*Black Armour Tutorial à la mad matt*

Hi brothers and heretics,

many have contacted me and asked for a tutorial on how I paint my Templar armour. So here it is. I´m quite sure it´s not the quickest and best way und certainly quite unprofessional way of doing it, but it works fine with me and that´s what counts for me... :grin: 










*Step 1: Basecoat*
I don´t use 2k-basecoats on my Templars. I use one or two thin layers of GW Chaos Black from the spray can.

*Step 2: Removing the black gloss







*
I don´t like the glossy black of GWs Chaos Black Spray, but I really love how it sticks to the plastic. That´s why I use it. To remove the gloss, I mix a very watered down mix of Revell Aqua Color Matt Black (you can use Chaos Black instead if you don´t have any of those Revell colors). Then I add some small drops of Badab Black and a tiny brushtip of Graveyard Earth. The mini gets a 2nd thin basecoat with that mix and all of the gloss should be gone. Great. A positive side effect wil be that the next layers of color will stick better to your mini 


*Step 3: Pre-defining Lightreflexes*
As I find it really hard to get smooth transitions when painting light colors on black I try to do this step quite quickly achieving a rough base for light-reflexes in the later process of painting. I mix a watered color of milky consitency from Adeptus Battlegrey, a little bit of Kommando Khaki, some Bleached Bone and a tiny little droplet of Badab Black. Sorry, there is no exact recipie as I always mix my colors indiviually, so that there are always minor differences in color tones to represent, that some of them are more worn-off than others. Well, as you can see in the picture, apply this mix generously to the surfaces that shall get a black to grey transition late on. When you have finished this step, your minis will look really messy. Don´t worry, that´s about to change in step 4...


*Step 4: Defining light-reflexes and smoothing the transitions*
Now it´s time to use the rests of your mix from step 2. I put layer after layer over the areas that have to get darker again. Therefore it´s important to use the "flat" side of the brush with little paint on it only. The strokes must be directed towards the darker regions of the part thats being painted. This is really time consuming. Don´t overdo it, because, then you´ll have to counterpaint with lighter color again. There´s another reason not to overdo this: Most likely you´ll add some battledamage later. Nevertheless, try to get smooth transitions and it´s quite helpful to put the mini under harsh white light form above and take some photos if you aren´t sure where to put the centre of light reflexes...
Once the smoothing is finished, add some more chaos black to your color mix, to make it a harder black again and put some blacklining into the darkest corners of your mini.

Finelining/ accentuation and battledamage will be the subject of the next armor tutorial. 

Bye

Matt


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Nice Tut Mad, and that termi is coming along nicely mate.


----------



## mad matt

Unfortunately I could not find enough time to work more on these guys yesterday. There´s still the third one from the first armor tutorial to be brought on that level by defining the light reflexes and getting the finelining accents. Nevertheless I really like the results so far, especially of the MK III guy, as those forgeworld armors are great fun to paint. So less talking, more painting: here´s a little WIP and I´m back to my painting table now :grin:








​


----------



## d0m

Dead sexy models mate, keep up this awesome work!
Rep and subscribed!


----------



## allisalie

i like. looking forward to the battle damage. + rep


----------



## mad matt

*Battledamage Tutorial*

Here is the second and last part of my templar armour tutorial dealing with battledamage...











Step 1: Accentuating the edges
Having finished the light reflexes on the surfaces it´s time for accentuating the edges of the armour. Therefore I use a mix of Fortress Grey and Bleached Bone which is watered down a little bit, but not to "runny". So paint with the flat side of the brush and only little amount ouf color around all important edges an put some dots onto the rivets. Be careful to make the accents as narrow and decent as possible! 

Step 2: Sponge(bob) technique
I used to use an old blister sponge for this, but in the times of "fine"cast it´s quite hard to get your hands on those :-(. My wife uses some yellow square kitchen sponges for washing up (really looking much like Spongebob [I mean the sponge, not my wife!!!]). Those are great surrogates. I tear of a little bit, take it with the pincers and dip it into pure, unthinned Chaos Black. Then I remove the recesses by pressing it onta some kitchen paper, before carefully, I repeat CAREFULLY, applying my battledamage to the armour by dipping the sponge onto the surfaces. Really: BE CAREFUL! You don´t want to destroy your work you´ve done before. On the other hand, battledamage is quite helpful to cover minor mistakes at the light reflexes. Great. If you want to have a more scratchy look, then you can use a detail brush to paint on some more damagey by hand.

Step 3: Accentuating the battledamage
Now you apply thin lines (the thinner, the better!) directly under the black dots and scratches. Therefore you should use the mixture of Step 1 of this tutorial. Et violà, battledamage is finished. Surely you could go further, adding some rusty pigments or start with oil colors so that the damage looks older and more grimy. But I don´t want that on my templars and so, it´s time to stop here and finish all the other details on the mini


----------



## mad matt

*Reinforcements have arrived...*

So the three Initiates from the tutorial are finished and ready for service. They are meant to bring three of my 4 crusader squad on battlestrenght of 6 Initiates each. Squad #4 already has got 6 Initiates. Now it´s time to put in 2 Neophytes each. I know there´s some space left in the drop pods even with ICs joining the squads but I prefer "smaller" squads.No tactical thought behind that, just a question of personal taste...
Before I´ll start painting those missing Neophytes I´ll go and finished the drop pods I´ve started quite a while ago, so be prepared for some "heavy rain" 








​


----------



## scscofield

Your glow effects are amazing, the eyes and plasma coil really stand out.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

Fantastic work you've done, Matt. Definitely gonna follow this log. Have some rep!


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Thanks for the great tutorial, Matt. I'd give you more +rep but "it" won't let me. You're going to have to give us your secret for the glowing effects, especially for the eyes.


----------



## IanC

Ohhhh, a fellow Templars player. Much better looking than my models though  :wink:


----------



## mad matt

*Last Custom Termie finished*

What a vivid day!!! 

Gregor has just finished the sculpting conversions on my Termie Squad Leader Swordbrother. He won´t keep those lightning claws, as they´ll be replaced by either stormshield and powersword or a two-handed power sword. But now, welcome Swordbrother Heinrich and his righteous anger :threaten: !!!! :so_happy:


----------



## mad matt

OrkByTheGraceOfGork said:


> Thanks for the great tutorial, Matt. I'd give you more +rep but "it" won't let me. You're going to have to give us your secret for the glowing effects, especially for the eyes.


Well I´ve already posted a glowing eyes tut on another site, but it´s in German. I´ll try to get it into "good" English and post it here tomorrow...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, fantastic .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Love the medieval armour plating on the feet, he did a super job on the modeling.


----------



## Hammer49

Fantastic work. Look forward to seeing the terminator finished!


----------



## InkedDnA

Skills, you definitely have skills. Following this thread +rep


----------



## TheReverend

Fantastic work man. And your glowing light techniques are amazing

love those converted terminators too!!

+lots of REP!!

Rev


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Simply outstanding, they look awesome!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I love your work. The termie looks brilliant, and your paint jobs are fantastic.


----------



## Jangalak

Wow love the converted term and that battle damage. Can't wait to see your tute on the glow effects - I need that for my plasma. Have some +rep


----------



## Mike3D6

And again I love that black, and these amazing terminator models; looking forward for your glowing painting tutorial , +rep!

[+rep, when it lets me again ]


----------



## mad matt

My holidays are quite busy. I´m about to finish my "flotilla" of drop pods. So here is #2 of 5. The weathering was mainly done with oilcolor which I hadn´t used on miniatures before today. I´m quite satisfied with the results. I really want my pods to look very used, because I think every entry into atmosphere must be literally "hot" and exciting. 

3 more pods (which are by now halfway done) before I can finally commit myself to painting some neophytes and doing some glowing eye tutorial. As I need to make some bases for my new Terminators, I think I´ll do a basing tutorial, which has been requested by some readers, in between.

Enough talking...







​


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Awesome Pod there Matt. Looking forward to seeing those Termies, the conversions look ace, so once painted should be amazing. Keep up the outstanding work!


----------



## mad matt

Mistake, sorry.


----------



## mad matt

Sorry, really... Another mistake...


----------



## mad matt

This morning I got up quite early for my lifestyle (4.30) as I needed silence and all my concentration for a special task: building my contemptor dread! I have to tell you, this model, if you can handle its looks, is outstanding. The most poseable kit for Wh40k I´ve built so far. Well, I know, there are quite a lot of haters of this fellow. BUT I love it and had ordered mine about 3 minutes after having seen the first pics at the FW page. 

I must admit, it´s not so templar-like but I think being a second founding chapter and being the former "elite" company of the Imperial Fists makes up a definetely good chance to have some of them being around in the Black Templars Chapter. Well, back to optics. The following picture is extreme WIP (WORK IN PROGRESS !!!) but should allow you a first impression/ idea, where we´re going to walk this one. I exchanged the sencond fist for a massive sword (If I modify or keep it like that i´ve not decided yet, but he´ll keep a d**n big sword. That´s it on my part for the beginning, as I´ll send the mini to my chap who made those outstanding Termie-Customs. He´ll put on a tabard and some decoration: some chains and badges. When the big one will be back in my hands after that, I´ll add some further decoration like sigils and some rivets and get some more life into his basing. So keep your eyes open for updates, brothers and heretics... 









​


----------



## mad matt

*Templar Contemptor Dreadnought*


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Ohhh epic. looking forward to this, the contemptor is a nice model, can't wait to see the converting and him painted up.


----------



## BearingTheWord

Awesome work MadMatt.....Can't wait to see them painted and the contemptor back from your friend that does the conversion work for you!

And really looking forward to the tut on glowing eyes and plasma stuff...


----------



## Midge913

Loving the contemptor man! The Dreadknight sword looks great on him. Look forward to seeing some paint on him!


----------



## mad matt

*Scenic Bases Tutorial Part 1*

Hello brothers and heretics,

I have to admit, that I´m still working on my last drop pods and thus haven´t found the time to paint some initiates in order to make that glow-tutorial for you, but be assured: it´s not forgotten.

Meanwhile, during the drying periods of the paint on the pods, I´ve made some scenic bases to get my army finally based. As some have asked my how I do my base decorations, I´ve decided to share that in two little Tutorials with you. The first one is about making the scenic base and the second one about how to fix your minis properly and fixing gaps between feet and base of the mini. So here´s part 1










*Step 1: Preparations*
Well, this is some work for outside as it is dirty and the superglue stinks.
So you need:
*+cork*: The cork I use comes from IKEA where you get it as about 1 cm thick discs that you put under hot cooking pots. It´s really cheap.
*+sharp cutter knife*
*+bases :biggrin:
+sand & small stones: *Sand for bird cages mixed with some rougher grained sand is great. The stones are thought for decorations at home and I bought them at some 1-€-store.
*+bits: *some small bits are nice ammendments to your base decorations. I mainly use ork bits or the GW Skull Pack. Helmets and lost guns work well too. k:
*+superglue: *I know I could also use PVA glue, but superglue works better and faster. Nevertheless, the GW stuff is too expensive for this work. I use some really cheap superglue from a German Hardware Company. 8 gramms for about 1,25 $. The downside is, that I has got a strong acidic stink which is typical for all those superglues. So going outside and letting the stuff dry outside should be better for your health than having it next to your bed, I guess. :shok:


*Step 2: preparing the cork*
I break the cork plates into smaller pieces about the size or slightly smaller than the bases that should get some love. As 1 cm (about 2/5 Inch) is too thick I cut the cork pieces CAREFULLY (mind your fingers!!! :shout in two, thus getting two almost identical pieces about 4-5 mm thick. Perfect.
Next I put some superglue onto the downside ( the smooth side) of the cork pieces. The cork will soak it up and in about 5 minutes, the superglue will be hardened.


*Step 3: glueing the cork onto the bases*
After the superglue has dried on the smooth side of the cork pieces I put on some more superglue onto the same spots - I´m quite generous with the superglue here in fact. Then put it onto the base and press the pieces together for some seconds. If you have some smaller pieces of cork you can put on a little cork mosaick: and you´ll get some really interesting looking base. 
Once the cork pieces stick firmly to the bases I use my fingernails to roughen up the cut surface of the cork or take away disturbing flocks of it. But don´t overdo it. The trimming and fixing will be done, once you have decided which miniature you will put on. 



*Step 4: Sand, stones , bits
*It´s time to put some glue onto the plastic areas of the base you can still see. I don´t do it for the full base at a time but rather do it in quarters, preventing sticky fingers or glue running of the surface onto the sides of the bases. Then I put some small stones randomly onto the glue and after that (without new glue!!!) I let some sand "rain" into the gaps. Maybe you´ll have to do several layers , if you want it to get higher. If you want to include bits, just glue the bits to the surface and again let some sand rain onto the glue. Your bits will stick better to the base like that and it looks more natural. If you do several layers give your glue some minutes to harden between each layer.


*Step 5: hardening
*As cork is a quite soft material, and you surely don´t want to get damaged during "duty" (meaning when playing the mini), it´s necessary to harden the cork. Put some drops of superglue onto the cork (all over the cork but not onto the sand!!!). The cork will again soak up all the glue and get hard as a rock - almost. If you have really big pieces of cork as maybe on a 60mm base, you should repeat the step once or even twice. But don´t overdo it as your rock might lose precious details.
Now you should let it dry for about 12 hours or even better a day (outside!!!). :grin:

That´s the end of tutorial 1. The next one, coming in the next few days, will show you how to fix your minis to the base and how to adjust the base to your mini properly. :biggrin:

​


----------



## feckwit101

Ok so now i have deffinatly got to get me one of those.

Looks awsome


----------



## mad matt

Scenic Bases à la mad matt
 Teil 2 - Minis auf die Bases setzen​ 









​ 
*Step **1: Preparations*
I recommend doing this outside.

what you´ll need...

*+cork*: some small leftovers should be sufficient this time
*+miniatures & prepared scenic bases :shok:*
*+drill & steelpins:* I use small nails as pins
*+nippers:* for cutting the steel pins
* +sand & small stones*
*+bits: *for me this means skulls...
*+superglue*

*Step 2: Drilling the mini*
Drill a hole about 1/2 Inch deep into one of the feet. Be careful not to drill right through your mini´s leg!

*Step 3: Glue in the pin*
Glue in the pin with some superglue and let it dry for some minutes.

*Step 4: Glue mini to the base and fix gaps*
Mark the spot where you need to drill through the base for the pin by pushing the pin onto the base wher the hole should go to. Measure the approximate length for the pin. It must go right through the plastic of the base to be really locked to it!!! The shorten the pin with the nippers. You can now glue the mini to the base adding sume superglue to the contact surfaces of the feet and the pin. By bending it carefully you can adjust the positioning of your mini on the base. There will surely be some gaps between feet and base decoration. No Problem, but first let the mini rest for some minutes to give the glue some time for setting. Then you can close the gaps by putting tiny drops of superglue into them and filling it with the sand. Bigger gaps can easily be filled with small chunks of cork and superglue. Whe that´s done I add some skulls or other bits. After about a night of drying outside, the mini should be ready for priming. Violà!


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

I must say your tutorials are so helpful. I've been trying to find a good technique for black so I can once again get together a Black Templar Crusade (after my Knights of Blood respectively) and your tutorials help so much. I too use cork for my bases but never thought to add a pin to the feet to help keep them balanced. Awesome job and I cannot wait to see what else you can produce!


----------



## Fallen

WHY IS YOUR STUFF SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!?

....thats some great work with the milliput stuff, some demos perhaps?

i want it...so have some rep for your awesome work.


----------



## mad matt

Just finished: This is the terrain, we´re going to play a small scenario for the Barbarossa Crusade Campaign on tomorrow. It cost my dear wife and me about 12 hours of cutting, folding, and glueing and I´m soooooooo happy, that it´s finally finished!!! I love its "Diablo I" looks (I mean the terrain, NOT MY WIFE :laugh and thus makes me feel like a 14-years-old teenager again :gamer1:, when I first played that PC game. Well, this is my interpretation of the catacombs of the Barbarossa-IV-Chapter Keep. I´ll be posting a full battle report with pix, story, scenario and some more in the next few days. So make sure to have a look around... ​


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Awesome. That is very cool scenario board. well done!


----------



## Ravion

OMG! I think I'm in love with this army! Excuse me while i wipe the drool coming from my mouth.


----------



## allisalie

Nice work mate. Where u get the cork from?


----------



## mad matt

@ allisali: my cork is from IKEA :laugh: really!


----------



## mad matt

​ 
Gregor has finished his part of the customisations of my Contemptor Dread. I´ll be adding some more gimmicks as FW Sigils etc. Then I´ll post some more pix with his arms.


----------



## Hammer49

Your additions to the dread look very good! Look forward to seeing further progress.


----------



## Midge913

That thing is definitely going to look cool all painted up. Nice work man!


----------



## TheReverend

man, that contemptor is looking really really good!!


----------



## zxyogi

Love your Templars...really do!!....but....imho the glow on the lenses is too much.
Your black paint is awesome!!!
Got me thinking about doing some Sons of Dorn to keep my Malevolents in line!!
Have some well deserved rep!

:grin:


----------



## mad matt

​ 
So the drop pods are finally donw and I´ve to admit: I start loving the possibilities oil colors offer in painting miniatures! Really. I think I´ll have to add 3 more pods as I have got many troops and dreadnoughts.









​ 

The Ancient Knight, my first Custom contemptor Dread is ready for basecoating now. Have a look at that monster if you "dare"  


















​ 
But before the contemptor will get his paintjob, I have to do these here...


----------



## mad matt

I had a long evening and short night and was painting like a machine. Well, the neophytes are far, I can only emphasise "FAR" from being finished, but I´m so happy that I´ve already brought them so far after only 14 hours of painting! Well, having less black armor makes them very "quick" minis compared to normal Initiates.

















​
In real life the contrast between cloth and armour is slightly stronger as in the picture. They still are a little bit short of contrast, but from this point on that will change rapidly by apllying gold, and painting the leather of ther belts, holsters and little bags in a rich brown (see the test at one of them). I´ll just have a walk and al little nap to regenerate my concentration and straighten my back, before I go on painting. With some luck, I´ll be able to finish them by tomorrow noon. Maybe I´ll drop another WIP here this evening.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Very nice mate, these Neophytes look very promising. Will be interested in seeing how yo paint their faces as well. Keep it up man!


----------



## mad matt

Some hours later... 








​


----------



## Midge913

Looking really nice man! The gold chest eagles do a lot to define the difference between the armor and trouser colors. I must admit I am most jealous of your skill. Keep up the good work!


----------



## mad matt

The leather took more hours than expected yesterday. The shoulders as well, getting a smooth covering white, making the darker blendings around the corners, putting on the decals and fixing them with softener... Well, hardly any sleep, but I can see the finishin line... :victory:


----------



## Midge913

All I can say is wow.....


----------



## mad matt

The Neophytes are done. :grin:


----------



## Midge913

Simply beautiful!


----------



## zxyogi

Agree with Midge.....awesome stuff!!


----------



## Medic Marine

*gasp* *drool* *towel* Love the heads from what I think to be Sang Guard as scout head just glorious!


----------



## Dagmire

I cant belive I only just found this thread. You sir are a hobby master. You recive my full amount of rep for 1: a great army and 2: the tutorials.
D


----------



## Orochi

Move aside 'Eavy Metal.

'Nuff Said.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Simply awesome mate, a wonderful job on these!


----------



## Rems

Some fantastic work here mate. 

But do you know what makes this log truly stellar? It's the obvious love you have for the hobby with the fluff, custom terrain and the time and effort you spend making all the little things work. That and all the great tutorials you've made (and continue to make i hope). 

I like your style of painting black, highlighting up to grey then glazing it down to shade is something i havn't tried with black. 

I'm hanging out for that red osl tutorial. I do osl effects with green and blue myself but havn't cracked it with red yet.


----------



## Valryke

What I would do for your painting skill...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, fantastic Black Templars , is there any possibility that we could see an army shot?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Those scouts are beautiful. You've shot up into the upper tier of Heresy painters. Well done.


----------



## TheProcrastinator

The best painted Black Templars force, I have ever seen. Its a joy to see whole armies, painted to this standard.


----------



## Justindkates

I love the micro painting detail on the armor, the battle damage looks incredible. Would you mid giving me a tip on how you did it?


----------



## mad matt

Thanks for the encouraging posts. You´re great motivators k:.

The battledamage is exactly done as in my tutorial with the only difference, that I put on some of the dots by brush instead of sponge as I couldn´t get to some corners properly: slightly watered down chaos black and than slightly watered dwon skull white around the bottom lines. I use a 10/0 bruh for those details. 

Next in line is another venerable dreadnought. A modified GW version. This will be my last Dreadnought training before I paint my FW BT Ven Dread and then the almighty crusader contemptor. So keep watching out for pix the next few days... 

I´ll make a new army overview picture some time in the end of this week or the beginning of the next... be prepared :laugh:


----------



## mad matt

​ I´ve just started work on my next painting project which is my GW venerable Dread. I will use this one as multifunction dread with different weapon loadouts (normally I glue everything together). I´ve also got the stylish hurricane Bolter System. I still have to get a missile launcher and multimelta arm from somewhere.

I´ll keep you updated with WIPs. I hope to have him finished by Friday night.
 

















​


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Are the fingers on the DCCW the claws from the BA dread? They look too angular for the ven dread claw. Looks great either way, looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## mad matt

Khorne's Fist said:


> Are the fingers on the DCCW the claws from the BA dread?


Yes they are! :biggrin:


----------



## mad matt

The lascannon arm is done. Silver is finished on the rest of the miniature. Next in line will be the blendings on the dread´s body armour and CC-arm.








​


----------



## Midge913

Looking good man!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

It appears your using an Airbrush for some of your painting?

None-the-less, great stuff and great work!


----------



## mad matt

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> It appears your using an Airbrush for your some of your painting?


By the Emperor, Rogal Dorn and Sigismund I promise I haven´t used the airbrush on that Lascannon-arm. It´s done with standard layering technique.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Thats insane!


----------



## sponsra

Absolutely beautiful! Your painting is flawless! I think black is the hardest color to paint, but you not only "pulled it off" your models are of world class quality! The osl is perfectly executed and the wethering is not overdone. This is what I´m talking about -that dream to one day paint an army to display level, that hurts so bad when I look back at all the shortcuts I´ve taken with each tactical squad to come off my desk!


----------



## mad matt

​ 
Hi :biggrin:,

Dreadnought KARL is ready for service... I replaced the banner by a smoke launcher. He´d been the only dread in my crusade with a banner and that made him look somehow awkward. It makes even more sense if you consider it´s adrop pod army, doesn´t it?









​ 

























​ 







​ 









​ 



Next in line is a pair of Landspeeder Tempest that I need to finish until September 1st. So keep watching out for new pix... :search:


----------



## Zognutz

mate Karl is stunning. Black is so hard to do so well. I take my hat off to you.

Really excellent painting


----------



## Midge913

Fantastic work Matt!!!! Karl looks superb. A wonderful balance between the weathering and the battle damage, and the layering and blending on the black is just phenomenal. I am official jealous of your skills my man. Looking forward to seeing your next project unfold.


----------



## Rems

May i ask why he was so grey/white in the previous picture? Did you prime him white or was that the grey highlighting before shading it down again?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

These look superb, i've never been a big black templar fan (most of the ones i've seen have been done because you can get away with balck basecoat and minimal detailing) but these really show how well they can be done with some real effort put in. 

How are you going to be using the catacombs terrain that you made? Cause it seems to me that it would be idea for some modified space hulk style rules. 

Looking really good so + rep for you.


----------



## mad matt

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> How are you going to be using the catacombs terrain that you made? Cause it seems to me that it would be idea for some modified space hulk style rules.


We use the catacombs for Killteam missions with about 200-400 points. (from the "Battle Missions book). It´s so refreshing to play 40k-skirmishes like that. Of course you could also use it as Space Hulk board but I don´t really see a just cause for learning some new rules if it works fantastic the way we do it. 

@ RAM:
The dread is grey in the previous pics because I tend to do 2k-basecoating. Not because of the colour but in my feeling, the basecoat gets a little bit "rougher" (you can´t see it but feel it) and thus the paint sticks better to the mini. I think that makes the blendings much easier. At least that´s my impression :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice work on the Dreadnought .


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

I love Karl von Facepunch...

The blood effect is well done, you see some everynow and then with 'Blood' Red on blades and such, your is awesome mate.

The layering, again, is awesome as well. It's great to see how easily the scheme transfers from the smaller minis to the bigger ones


----------



## mad matt

Hi there,

well, I´d like to present you the first finished of my two landspeeders. Actually it´s a converted Tempest as I like them and appreciate the fact that I don´t have to paint the pilot and gunner. The other speeder will be finished tomorrow I hope.

Here are the pics...


----------



## mad matt

Well, so here´s my latest work, finished about an hour ago...

Contemptor Dreadnought Siegfried:

















Again only done with traditional brush-work. Airbrush might have been of good use, but I´m somehow old-fashioned sometimes.

I know there are people out there saying that BTs don´t have Contemptors as they are a secound founding chapter. Well they are and they aren´t as they have existed from the beginning of the IF Legion as first Company and we know, 1st company stands for elite of the elite... So they surely had Contemptors and wouldn´t have had to give them back, when becoming a Chapter of their own. What would Dorn have looked like saying: "Give back everything of value as you become a Chapter of your own. Find your own stuff!" No that´s not Dorn-Like.


AAAAAAND: I really like the result...


----------



## Digg40k

mad matt said:


> Well, so here´s my latest work, finished about an hour ago...
> 
> Contemptor Dreadnought Siegfried:




That is truly awesome. It just looks mean as hell.


----------



## Midge913

Freakin' wicked!


----------



## Scathainn

I think I just shit myself.


----------



## elmir

Hey nice work!

Looks like you also made it the forgeworld FB feed with this one. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

[speechless]:shok::shok::shok::victory:k:[/speechless]


----------



## IanC

Cant really add much, it is just pure awesomeness.


----------



## Mike3D6

I just like this project more and more everyday.


----------



## Asamodai

I've scoured the net for cool Contemptor pics and that is easily the coolest.


----------



## Lubacca

I'm new to the board and I've been trying to absorb as much as possible. You, sir, have really sparked me into feeling like I can learn to paint in a manner that is breathtaking AND manage to come up with a good story. Thank you for that and for sharing such outstanding work. I can't wait to see more man.


----------



## papa nurgle

I LOVE your glow effects! everything is amazing! you sir... (pause for effect) ...are a genius! your work is beautiful and rustic whilst maintaining a perfect level of blending. I hope that one day a can replicate your skill, even if by only half!

+ rep kind sir:biggrin::gimmefive::clapping:


----------



## mad matt

Thanks folks... Here´s a shot of my currently finished crusade. That´s about half of the amount I have right now. The other half still has to be painted... Well, as I´m only working on this project for about 6 Months now, I´m quite pleased with the results...

Here are the pix...
















​


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

:shok:

...

only 6 months. I envy the amount of models you've produced in that time, considering the high quality of the paint job. Excellent work mate. Love the Contemptor


----------



## Brother Constantine

WOW!!!!
I salute your skills Sir!!!!!!
What an awesome job you have done on your force!

I am truly inspired to get painting!
I might just have to "borrow" your Contemptor conversion idea and use if for my GK Brotherhood.


----------



## zxyogi

Absolutely fOOking awesome Contemtor dread!!!


----------



## mad matt

I´ve built a Techmarine for my crusade as there have to be some people taking care of the dreadnoughts. He is one of three that will accompany my crusade. There will be two normal Techs and some kind of Master of the Forge in Servo Harness. Up to date I´m still not sure about Servitors as I don´t like the GW ones.

Here is Brother Techmarine Ludwig...

















He took quite some hours to be built: Bionic arm and leg from maxmini, Devastor Sergeant backpack, Tactical Sergeant bionic head, converted and elongated axe and of course the homemade servo-arm which consists of the Valkyrie Heavy Bolter sponsons and pieces of the grabbing arm of the FW Bombard. He will be my next painting project BUT i´m not sure if I should paint him primarily red or black... :crazy:... Any ideas?​


----------



## Midge913

!!! nice work Matt! Love the use of the Maxmini parts. Very nice work indeed.


----------



## mad matt

While the Techmarine´s basecoat totally dries, I finished these two...









A Biker Chaplain...










The LRC flagship for the assault Termies and the Marshall/ Termi Chaplain... The other ones that will join it will be less decorated for sure...​


----------



## mad matt

Painting the Techmarine has gone well so far and painting red armor instead of black is a refreshment, I can tell you! 

Techmarine Ludwig is far from being done, but I want to share a quick WIP with you...








Reduced: 84% of original size [ 759 x 600 ] - Click to view full image


----------



## Midge913

ooooo.... Looking great. The red armor will make a good contrast to the rest of the army.


----------



## Chaosftw

Looking good! I really like how the tabard came out!


----------



## mad matt

*Finished Techmarine*








​ 

Without any further words: *Brother **Techmarine Ludwig...*


----------



## Grins1878

Awesome doesn't cover it, only on page one and my jaw is hanging... Brilliant mate!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Great work mate the Techamarine looks awesome


----------



## Chaosftw

He looks nice! well done. I really like the tones!


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work on the techmarine Matt. I think that the only thing that would add to him would be a little more glow from the plasma coil. Everything else looks great, but the plasma pistol just doesn't feel finished to me. Personal opinion of course, but I thought that I would mention it.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nice addition to great looking army. I second Midge's comment, I was thinking there wasn't much to the plasma glow, but it is your mini. If you like it, go with it. Otherwise, very well done.


----------



## mad matt

​ 

It´s been a while since the last update here. Well, work, family and a "secret" project kept me busy. Today, finally :biggrin:, I could afford to have an extended painting session and I´d like to share its result...

It´s the first of 6 aussault Termies of Swordbrethren Squad Heinrich. The photos aren´t quite the best today, but I think you can get an impression of the Termie... 









​


----------



## elmir

Solid use of the GK parts there. Brings a real templar/crusader vibe to the miniature. Where did you get the large shield from? Seems a bit too big to be a bretonnian or empire shield... 

Anyway, good kitbash and the paintwork is, as always, awesome!


----------



## mad matt

elmir said:


> Where did you get the large shield from?


It´s a Forgeworld Black Templars Terminator Shield. The shoulder pads are Forgeworld as well. Only three GK parts on this mini: arm behind the shield, small shield and the helmet...


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

wow just read through this log and i must admit very impressive painting.+ rep to you. and did i miss the glowing tutorial. would like to give it a go.again awesomeness in the painting


----------



## mad matt

I made a tutorial for black armor and one for the glowing eyes for the tutorials section here on heresy online. These tutorials didn´t make it into the thread, as mods said the pix weren´t detailed enough/ they had the impression there had to be more steps in between. Well, people in other forums were perfectly happy with those tutorials. Thus I didn´t want to take the extra work on me to make a new tut. Sorry.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

This thread keeps getting better, and I didn't think that was possible after seeing your contemptor. Why haven't you got the Insignia of the Artisan medal yet? I think there's a nomination button on here somewhere...


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon

Khorne's Fist said:


> Why haven't you got the Insignia of the Artisan medal yet? I think there's a nomination button on here somewhere...


Seconded. He definitely deserves the medal.


----------



## mad matt

Thanks. Such a medal would really, really make me proud. Maybe, someone will have an open ear for your suggestions... k:


----------



## Rems

Still glorious work Matt. Your models really give of that knightly feel perfect for Black Templars.

You've actually inspired me to re start one of my own Templar armies. I've used your armour tutorial and the results are fantastic. If you don't mind would you share your process for white, i really like the results particularly on the neophytes you did. 

Also what are the other forums where you posted the glowing eyes tut? I'd be interested in seeing what colour mixes you used as i can never get red glows quite right (blue and green are easy enough though).


----------



## mad matt

​

Here´s the finished custom Termie Reclusiarch. Brother Reclusiarch Hektor!









Brother Reclusiarch Hektor is a mighty bear of a man who even dwarfs other Space Marines. Only his stoic believe in the Emperor and the Primarch exceeds his brutal strenght. Since his days as a young neophyte it was obvious that one day he would join the chapters holy reclusium. Hektor´s voice is like thunder and his holy litanies can be heard all over the battlefield when he leads his furious brethren right into the heart of the enemy forces. 
There he unleashes havoc amongst his foes smashing them asunder with his power fist and his relic weapon which he wields like others wield a crozius. This is the Hammer of the Sigilite and it is said that it was a gift given to Sigismund´s Templars after they defended the Imperial Palace on Terra.
Hektor has been serving his Chapter for over 300 years by now and has thus become a part of Marshall Richard´s War Council.

Rules-wise it is possible to build a Termi Chaplain with this weapon config. Well I don´t believe it´s a solid idea for competitive playing but damn it, it looks massive, reminding me of Ajax in the movie "Troy". I love how the conversions worked out. He´ll get a Reclusium Landraider one day... 

Although I´m going to paint him soon, I´m sorry you´ll have to wait for online pictures of him until January 2012 as a German Tabletop Magazine will exclusively publish him painted in their December issue. :santa:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

mad matt said:


> Although I´m going to paint him soon, I´m sorry you´ll have to wait for online pictures of him until January 2012 as a German Tabletop Magazine will exclusively publish him painted in their December issue. :santa:


Looking forward to seeing him finished, though I hope you'll have something else to keep us going till then.


----------



## Uveron

I just found this thread... and I am blown away, +Rep.. 

These are some of the best Black Templar's I have ever seem, No scrach that THE best. 
and with the fluff.. its just fantasic


----------



## bunkertube

:suicide: That has to be some of the best damn black templars i've seen painted. the way you've done the black is amazing.

Im jealous!


----------



## mad matt

​ 
Well, I think I had once mentioned, that I was about to build a 3-D-terrain for the crypt of the chapter keep on Barbarossa IV. 

I have build some basic elements from plaster mold pieces. The stones have been glued onto a softcard foam board.

Tomorrow I´ll add the last missing parts and then smoothen and cleanse these elements. After that I´ll make rubber molds for resina casting of them. I really don´t like the idea of casting any more single bricks. NO WAY!!! 

5kg of resina are waiting to become my new deluxe terrain. The idea is to make 4 elements of 24x24 inch each. They can be combined to create a nice Crypt terrain and then it will be time for more Space Hulk/ Mordheim/ Boarding Action games. I´m looking so much forward to that. I´ll keep you updated...

Here are the pix...










Some pillars, wall-segment, two floor segments (right hand side), two arches...










Big Arch/ doorway








small arch/ doorway


----------



## Greenskin

Painting-wise, these are awesome. Really nice shading and NMM. I love the glow you created around their eyes. my only small critique is your squad with jump packs, and this is really my own personal taste--I dislike cloaks and long loin cloths on jump troops because I always think of how silly they would look descending from a jump, with the fabric all flapping in their face while they try to push it down like Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## mad matt

Having shot many photos of my crusade for the upcoming article in the Tabletop Insider magazine, I thought it might be a good chance to share little bit more scenic shot of my some of my Templars. Really, the force has with about 5000 points and about 100 infantry become far to extensive for serious armywide photos... well, hope you like this... :biggrin:


----------



## IanC

I can say much more than what I said in my +rep message - simply amazing!


----------



## mad matt

One of the 5 Assault Termi Brethren I´m currently working on. All squad members now have about this status of being halfway painted. From now on I´ll finish the squad one by one. So make sure to have a look here from time to time as heavy steps are heading your way


----------



## mad matt

Second Assault Terminator ready for Service...








​


----------



## Midge913

Nice blood effects man. As always looking bloody brilliant.


----------



## lunawolf

*Drool * A- mazing!


----------



## Asamodai

Just gets better and better. Keep it coming.


----------



## Lubacca

I'm always amazed at your handiwork man, you (along with many on here) are an inspiration


----------



## mad matt

​

Assault Terminator No. 3 is now ready to join his brethren. I hope, that everything works well so that I can finish and present No. 5 tomorrow. For the next few days, I´d like to finish that squad (means 3 more Termies to be painted!) and Terminator Chaplain Hektor, so that I can take the last few pictures for my army presentation in Tabletop Insider #7 by the end of next week. 








​ 
Well from the mid of November onwards, my Templars will grow a little bit slower, as I´, going to paint my small tournament army of Khorne Demons then for a change. But I won´t stop painting my Templars, just reduce the amount of time spent for about 50%... :shok:


----------



## mad matt

​ 

_"Come and get some...!"_ :yahoo:









​







​







​







​
Expect the next one to be finished tomorrow in the morning... hopefully!


----------



## Midge913

All these are looking fantastic man, the last one especially takes my eye. Can't tell you what he stands out above the rest, but I really like him.


----------



## mad matt

I like him most too. The armour turned out really nice. I like it, when it has a more or less subtle brown, earthy tone in the highlighting of the black. Let´s see how #5 will get. I hope to finish him tonight... :shok:


----------



## mad matt

*Here he is. Terminator #5.

Sorry for the pretty poor quality of the picture. There will be a pic of the whole squad in the next few days... 

*






​


----------



## KjellThorngaard

All I can say is wow. That model is defiately Black Templar, but is so your own that it is just a beautiful mini.That phot of him staying me down makes me glad I am loyal to the Imperium. It just speaks "I am your doom. There is no escaping my wrath."

The smooth paint, the subtle transistions, detailing, basing, muted tones, all of it rolls together into such a well painted mini. Now I am going to cry a little at how far I have to go...


----------



## mad matt

​ 
Kastellan Hermann is on his way to being battleready. After about 5 hours this is how he looks (somehow). He seems to have a little blue color deviation but that´s mainly due to the hard light used for photographing here. Here and there I´ll soften the color transitions a little more and add a slight brown nuance to the highlights. He should be ready to take full command of his crusade force by tomorrow noon.:biggrin:


----------



## troybuckle

Dude you are mad. Such stunning work, these are by far the nicest black templars I have ever saw! Do you use an airbrush to do your highlights? +Rep


----------



## mad matt

No airbrush except on vehicles. Only watered down colours and washes for the infantry. Thanks for your encouraging words.k:


----------



## TheReverend

man, i haven't checked back here for a while but your stuff is really looking great!! and it seems i missed quite a bit 

how did you do the studs on teh terminator's shin guard? I would like some on my space wolves and was thinking of using micro beads.

great work, keep it up!

Rev


----------



## mad matt

The studs are an interesting thing to do. I cut off the studs from an old Basilisk Gun shield, took a needle to slightly stick the loose studs, applied a little plastic glue, wiped of the recess and put it into place carefully. It´s a little tricky to hit the correct spot, so I recommend that you mark the spots with a soft pencil in advance. Works well on Termi shoulder pads etc. als well but I think it´s a little too massive for usage on normal Marines. 

Maybe I´ll do a tutorial sometime when I´ll prepare my next Terminator Squad (need one with two assault cannons due to their cool looks... :laugh


----------



## papa nurgle

Simply masterful... 








That is all


----------



## TheReverend

mad matt said:


> Maybe I´ll do a tutorial sometime when I´ll prepare my next Terminator Squad (need one with two assault cannons due to their cool looks... :laugh


yes, please do a tutorial!


----------



## mad matt

I think some of you might hace been waiting for this one. Kastellan Hermann in his tactical Dreadnought Armour. Next in line concering being painted will be Terminator Chaplain Hektor.... :biggrin:








​


----------



## Midge913

Beautifully results and so quickly. You sir make me jealous.


----------



## mad matt

​ 
Reclusiarch Hektor is ready for service. He can be seen in the Tabletop Insider Magazine #7 which should be released in December 2011. Well I guess there will be one day, when I show him here in colour, but not before X-Mas .


----------



## troybuckle

Very cool man, its awesome that he will be in a mag as well. I’m looking forward to seeing him in color.


----------



## The_Machineest

This thread is the reason for creating my account here.
I think that, for the moment, this is the best BT project I have seen. Simply, when I saw your work, I said - man, these are real BT, this is how they should look. Truth be told, there is no flatter in my words. 
So, keep up the good work, and surely, I will follow.


----------



## mad matt

Thanks a lot. This really makes me very proud. :blush:


----------



## mad matt

Took some new photos today. I hope you like this one... :wink:​


----------



## Salio

Gahhhhhhhh..... I'm amazed. Absolutely amazed. I love everything about this army. The painting is so gritty and realistic -- the modelling is absolutely perfect. Its great. Keep up the phenomenal work. +rep.


----------



## Midge913

Stellar. 'Nuff said.


----------



## mad matt

​ 

*Senex Antiquus Frater Tankred (Basecoated ;-)*

*







*​
I built this guy in November 2010 and it was meant to be painted by my mentor Dante. After our painting session in Ferbruary 2011 when he showed me how to paint Templars, he encouraged me to try myself on the dreadnought. Well, first I was afraid of the modell, so I painted up dreadnought Wilhelm and then the Forgeworld Chaplain Dread. After that I fealt ready to paint Tankred but couldn´t withstand painting Dreadnought Karl and Contemptor Dreadnought Siegfried first. As my oldest Templar miniature and my only unpainted dreadnought left I feel it´s latest time to get him onto the painting desk and thus finish my "Templars-to-be-painted-before-December-1st"-list...

 *My Question:*
* Would you prefer seeing some WIPs here or would you prefer wainting for the final result? :grin:



*​


----------



## Eðwarð

l would say LOTS MORE Wips leading up to the final models, just post more pics lol


----------



## Midge913

WIPs are awesome to see, so that would be my vote


----------



## mad matt

Here you are... a quick shot right after airbrushing the rough base for the armorshading. I thought it might be worth a try and worked out well and far quicker than doing it by brush. I´m going to adjust the exact color tones via selfmade washes with the brush, as I feel I´ve got better control that way. Keep your eyes open for more. _*Tankred will endure...*_








​


----------



## The_Machineest

Yes, please, more WIP pictures :clapping: I hope that Tankred-dude will get some awesome banner :grin:
Looking forward for updates.


----------



## mad matt

The_Machineest said:


> I hope that Tankred-dude will get some awesome banner


Sorry, no banner. I hate backpole-banners AND he is meant to go to war by drop pod. No room in those things for that fancy dingeling-banner-stuff :grin:


----------



## troybuckle

Nice stuff so far, can't wait to see this thing finished man!


----------



## mad matt

​
just another quick WIP...








​


----------



## troybuckle

I love how you paint your blacks it turns out so rich.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

*chokes and clutches madly for the keyboard*

*falls onto floor, coughing and spluttering*

*stands up to look at computer screen*

*repeats*

I... I just can't. I simply can't. Words... I can't. I just... oh dear.

I can't... I mean... wow. I just... can't...

*one strong cup of tea later*

Words fail me. Really. I can't begin to even comprehend the scale of the work put into these. If you put these models together onto a scenic board you would win Armies on Parade. If you took them to a Tournament you would win Best Painted Army. If you took them to Golden Demon you'd most likely win gold, maybe even a Slayer Sword if you put all your efforts into one model.

All of this is just phenomenal. I mean, if the pictures blow me away, what would I do if I actually saw one up close...

... actually, come to think of it, I know what I'd do. I'd die happy. :laugh:

EDIT: Here, take all my rep. And my soul too if you want it. :grin:

EDIT 2: You do realise that if you took commissions you'd make a fortune? You practically have the entirety of Heresy Online drooling at these miniatures.


----------



## stuff

Most realistic painting of black i have ever seen. Greatly intrigued as to how exactly you use a brush to reach the final project!

+rep if i can.


----------



## mad matt

Battledamage,Highlighting and the steel parts are done. Painting the many gold edges and applications is next in line... :so_happy: Tankred is about half way done now.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I...... need........

*MOAR!!!*


----------



## Hellados

I agree with everything, I'm now going to hunt all of your friends and hopefully find a tut of how to get the effect you do. . . . it's truly phenomenal. . . . epic. . . . you need to do commissions and you need to enter golden demon! ! ! ! ! 

PS I haven't seen anyone objecting to people linking to other sites if the tut is on another site


----------



## troybuckle

The weathering on the autocannon arm look sweet!


----------



## Midge913

I agree with Troy, very nice work indeed!


----------



## mad matt

*I´m not sure if I´ve told you this before: 

I´m currently in the testing phase for doing video tutorials for youtube. 

My new HD cam arrived two days ago and the first tests are more than promising. Expect to find some Templar-related vids, too such as: red eyes glow, black armor higlighting, ... so if you weren´t successful with the normal picture tutorials, you´ll get a second try, that will surely work out. 

I hope, that the first video will be available on Christmas/ Midwinter [if you stick to the old gods as I do :grin: ] 


Feel free to drop some lines about your thoughts on that plan, tell me your wishes concerning the contents of the vids...

*​


----------



## Cordell015

Some of the nicest marines I have ever seen. Looking forward to the video tutorials.


----------



## Tossidin

Uuuuuh, I would definitely watch your vid tutorials!

Gogo black armour tut

Oh, and paint moar miniatures!


----------



## troybuckle

awesome cant wait to see the vids!


----------



## Broken Sword

Mad Matt,

This is hands down the greatest Black Templar Army I have ever seen. Rep is deserved, though I have also posted your work on my blog as our latest "It Came From The Forums" feature. 

I can't wait to see what you do as this thread progresses!


----------



## mad matt

Thanks a lot. Very nice overview of my crusade at your blog. I like it and feel honoured.


----------



## Lord Shaper

fantastic work here I'm glad Old School brought it to my attention!

I can't wait to see more...


----------



## jamesknouse

Nice work


----------



## mad matt

Tankred is done. Pics were taken while the matt varnish was drying, so there´s still a little bit of shine, that isn´t on tha actual model. Damn, that was my last Templars dread I have in the cupboard. What now? More assault marines? Rhino, Razorback or Landraider? Hard to tell... Well, I should order another Contemptor I guess. I´ve got a nice little conversion idea about that one... ​















​


----------



## dutchy1982

You have some mad skills my friend +Rep


----------



## Midge913

Tankred looks fantastic Matt! Love the blood effect and the details are stunning.


----------



## troybuckle

wow, just wow!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

as a fellow Black Templar player I feel honoured to call these my battle brothers (truly amazing)...

as a xenos player I would be scared to put my models on the board against these awesome monsters in case they came to life, killed my models and then me :shok:


----------



## Minizke1

That dreadnought is fantastic. The fact that you even had OSL on the assault cannon is amazing. Take my money and rep.


----------



## mad matt

It´s the beginning of a new era for me that I´d like to share with you...

 The first actual tutorial video will be presented to you within the next 10 days!

 













​


----------



## Hellados

LOL something tells me that you don't know the meaning of the term 'that'll do' 

Can''t wait mate


----------



## mad matt

​ 
Just finished for a tournament tomorrow...


----------



## elmir

Grats on winning best painted in advance


----------



## Hellados

Ditto

also mat can i request a tut on the blood too please


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=19600006a

Congrats man! Games Workshop have features your Black Templars in their Blog today, now anyone who hasn't crossed them yet will see the awesomeness.


----------



## Greenskin

Congratulations again on getting featured on GW's site, you deserve it with such amazing skills.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Damn straight you're in GW. Took them long enough! :laugh:

Not content with a single picture, you're half the bloody blog post mate! Outstanding! It's simply magnificent to see such brilliant work recognised and appreciated worldwide.


----------



## mad matt

Thanks a lot everybody! Thanks!

Let me return the favour: my first video tutorial is online. 



​


----------



## Midge913

Nice vid tute Matt! Congrats on the GW post!


----------



## Hellados

i also have to say grats on being on GW mate, when are you going to start winning some swords 

also AH HAA!! that's it! as simple as that, get the right products and job done


----------



## cirs85

Grats on the GW blog! I saw them and I was like hey I've seen that PLOG!


----------



## Lubacca

Grats on getting featured man, you definitely deserve it and like I've said before I can only hope to reach this level of painting


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Well done, Matt. Its cool to see a Heretic featured on the blog. The tutorial was a nice bonus. Off to the hobby shop for som Tamiya paint!


----------



## Minizke1

Congrats on making front page! Can't say I'm surprised at all, really, but congrats nonetheless.


----------



## mad matt

Thanks for your congratulations. I haven´t been lazy these last days and I´m proud to tell you that my first support-choices are about to get some loving. A Predator with converted gun barrel (still needs to be shortened a bit)...











But which of these beasts should I paint up first?
​


----------



## Hellados

Vindi they're savage!! Preds I always find a bit too expensive but then I play BA so my Vindicators are actually a fast attack


----------



## Orochi

Thanks for showing GW how to paint.

I do love this thread.


----------



## mad matt

A quick WIP-pic of my Predator "Greif" (meaning "griffon" :wink










I wanted to make a tutorial about the steps so far, actually two video tutorials, but my new lighting equipment arrived only today (quite delayed...) and one of the spots has been damaged on transport, so these two vids will be made using the next tank (Rhino, Razorback or Vindicator, don´t know which one, yet... :crazy

The next step will be to add battledamage with the means of an old sponge... After that it´s going to be time for some more edge highlights and the decals... I´ll make a video-tutorial on the decal thing and the usage of softener. Should be online by tomorrow evening (German standard evening... 


​ __________________​


----------



## Hellados

yay can't wait


----------



## Midge913

Looking good so far Matt!!! Love the smooth blending on the greys. well done.


----------



## elmir

I love that extended barrel man. Really subtle, but it makes the model look that much meaner.


----------



## mad matt

My second video tutorial is online. Still working on my style and some technical aspects. Once I´m sure about that I´ll cover the more juicy contents as black armour, use of oil colours and so on... Keep me motivated and help me with your feedback... :biggrin: 









​


----------



## mad matt

Mission accomplished. The predator is out for the hunt... :grin:


















​


----------



## Red Corsairs

The blending on the Predator is fantastic and the object light sourcing is brilliant. You've also done a really good job on the weathering, all in all that's one great looking tank you have there. Top job mad matt.


----------



## Warpath

Outstanding work i love how gritty this looks and the tiny changes like the lights make a huge difference to the model.


----------



## Hellados

5 star as always mate, is it blasphemy to wonder how you would tackle another army after your BTs, some Ba for example


----------



## mad matt

Also working on some Necrons now and then... 























Going to play Mr Ward´s White Dwarf mini campaign in spring...  [When the new Templars Codex is available! They won´t let me down and give me a nex dex soon. I´m so sure about that!]
​


----------



## Gothic

Excellent work matt keep it up i love watching this unravelling (sorry if its spelt wrong) +rep


----------



## Midge913

The pred is just beautiful mate! The OSL is very eye catching on the black scheme. Your necrons are also quite impressive.


----------



## NZVengeance

Your work is amazing!!!

But for some reason I can't see the second image of the predator??


----------



## mad matt

Today I couldn´t withstand testing my new presentation plate...





​
There should be a bigger update here the next few days... check it out :so_happy:


​


----------



## Gothic

Nice work on the tutorials matt, i cant wait for this big update.


----------



## mad matt

​ 
First of two Vindicator Tanks is done. This one is called "Amboss" meaning "anvil". It´s even more battered than the predator as it is an assault tank being the Black Templars equivalent to a medieval battering ram. Sorry for the pooooor picture, but here in Germany we celebrate X-Mas on the evening of the 24th and there´s still plenty to do around the house. The tank consumed all the time I could afford today in order to get finished, and I really love the aggressive result, but no more time for better photos. 

If you celebrate X-Mas, have some nice days. If you don´t, have some nice days too :grin:. Celebrating Christmas with the family (and some of them I don´t even remember :wink leaves a lot of time for figuring out, what I´m going to paint for my crusade next... shooty initiates? close combat initiates? assault squad? more tanks... that´s gonne be a hard decision... Need to go, my better half´s calling... :yahoo:


----------



## Hellados

Happy Christmas to you too mate, luckily in England 90% of Christmas stuff is done on the 25th and I'm getting out of most of it as i have a broken shoulder, love the tank mate! nice and rough and ready


----------



## LTP

Wow I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before (damn been away for 6 months lol) Your models are fantastic  love your armies and I have subscribed 

Have some rep dude  

LTP


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Nicely done. I like your added fluff for that beast.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Loving the tanks there Matt. And those necrons look awesome too. nice to see your style on some different style models.


----------



## mad matt

​ 
After having painted tanks only for the last two weeks I hunger for some infantry. It´s time for some servitors for my Techmarine. As you can imagine: right out of the box is not my typical style and so I converted two of Grimaldus´ cenobytes to shooty servitors. A very talented sculptor send me two "technoservants". They aren´t GW, but I love their looks and I´ll use them as servitors. The are absolutely woth a look and so I made a short review video for my youtube channel....







:so_happy:


----------



## Midge913

First of all I love the conversion on the Grimaldus Cenobyte. That turned out really nicely from what I can see. I am going to have to check out this company as that model looks really cool. 

EDIT: Wow that guy is a fantastic sculptor!!!!!! If I am not mistaken will we be seind a second contemptor joining the ranks of your crusade sometime soon?


----------



## ThumperHS

Still fairly new to the site and just found the plogs

This is stunning work that I can only hope to aspire to ... and looking forward to more vids

Awesome:victory:


----------



## mad matt

@ Midge: That second contemptor was not made for me but for a guy who was quite impressed by mine and I gave him contact to "my" sculptor... The new Codex will tell if there´ll be another contemptor for my Templars. That Sculptor also made my new terminator Marshall (you don´t know that model yet, but I can tell you it´s bombastic... !!!)


----------



## Skari

Very nice. As an avid templar player I really appreciate the level of detail and character you have given your models.


----------



## mad matt

First servitor done . I´ve painted him quite dark, grimy as I think those automatons don´t care too much about their looks and having a shower :shok:.

The other reason for doing so was that I didn´t want to drae too much attention away from the techmarine. He´s still the boss. 

The "technoservant" as it´s officially called by the producer is fun, easy and quick to paint. Hope you like it. 
 








For the Omnissiah and Sigismund :read:​


----------



## Hellados

As expected it's gorgeous!! 

The white on the techmarine really draws the eye to him first so the effect has worked 

+ rep again (if I can )


----------



## Bayonet

As usual your amazing work makes me weep. Bloody brilliant.


----------



## Red Corsairs

You've definitely succeeded in making the servitor look grimy and 'worn'. As Hellados said, the white does a good job of drawing the eye to the techmarine first.


----------



## Midge913

Beautiful work as always Matt! They look great as a pair.


----------



## Rameses

Gratz Mat on yet another nod from Games Workshops webteam! 
Your Black Templars are a testement to yoru patients and skill. Keep up the great work!

I am, Rameses!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Indeed, Mat, the post GW made containing and headlining your army pictures was the second-most popular post in all of 2011. Considering it was one of the later posts in the year, I think you've done damn well.

See it for yourself:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=19700018a

Congratulations, man. You are honestly the best painter I have ever seen online. :laugh:


----------



## cain the betrayer

I love how everythign looks keep up the good work rep+


----------



## Eðwarð

just a random Q is this your blog because they have a lot of your minis on there plus a GREAT new Contemptor Dreadnought 

http://runecast-sculpts.blogspot.com/

any way keep up the great work dude


----------



## mad matt

No, it´s my friend´s blog who does the sculpting on my minis.


----------



## zxyogi

Awesome work as always!!....some people you just plain dislike.....


----------



## CLT40k

Really Nice Work !!! + Rep


----------



## mad matt

Thanks everybody... :biggrin:











During the last few weeks I´ve been pretty busy painting up a 2500 p Necron army. Well, Templars are calling again. I´ve ordered 6 more shooty Termies for my Crusade and the sculptor has just send me some WIPs... ​






























​ Barbarossa 3-D catacombs terrain has also made great progress. First 24 X 24 inch segment is finished and now ready for its paintjob... 

But before that, I´ll get my started Landraider on the paintstation and make it ready for war... :victory:
​


----------



## W.H. Painting Studios

Look great would you please be able to do a tutorial for how you paint the robes on your minis, Thanks!


----------



## Jangalak

Some awesome work here dude, I will be subscribing to this, keep it up.

J


----------



## TheReverend

mate they look great, and I'm sure you'll do the usual great painting job on them


----------



## Lethiathan

I know this has been asked before, but do you have a black tutorial somewhere? I rooted around on heresy and on youtube and found none, I know theres a glow tutorial as well if you could tell me where that is it'd be amazing!


----------



## mad matt

Sorry, I decided to do no more tutorials, as people still keep asking me directly, I think it´s no use... I save that time for painting


----------



## Lethiathan

It's Ok I found the older black painting and made my own eyes, Just glad I can view suck beautiful work!


----------



## Captain&UngaBunga

What did you use for the sword armor? I'm hoping to make something similar when i get a contemptor myself.


----------

